# How to get the last piece back into 2x2



## Hash (Jul 22, 2009)

I took apart my Rubik's 2x2 to figure out why one of the sides was so hard to move.
Now I can't put the last piece back into it. 
Anyone help out?


----------



## janelle (Jul 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=or34CceZtWY 
Maybe try that. I don't know personally, you could try it. Or search youtube "how to assemble a 2x2"


----------



## Hash (Jul 22, 2009)

Wicked, it worked. Thanks for the link, Janelle


----------



## janelle (Jul 22, 2009)

Hash said:


> Wicked, it worked. Thanks for the link, Janelle



You're welcome


----------

